# أتحدى أي مسيحي يجاوب على هذه الاسئلة!



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

* 
ملاحظة هامة جدا جدا: الموضوع ليس للضحك ... مفهوم :t33::t33::t33:


أسئلة صعبة من الشيخ محمد العريفي و اتحدى الرد عليها يا مسيحيين! 

جميع المسيحيين يقولون ان المسيح هو ابن الله, و من هنا نجد ان الله يحب ان يكون له ذرية و أولاد

إذا 

لماذا الله لم ينجب الا ولدا واحدا هو المسيح؟
و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟

و ما دام الله عنده ولدا.. فهذا معناه ان الله عنده أب و أم ؟ و جد و جدة؟

لماذا أخفى الله أبيه و أمه عن البشر؟
لماذا لم يظهرهم لنا لنعبدهم معه؟؟

معاك حق يا فضيلة الشيخ الاسئلة صعبة جدا 

:t33: أرجو من المسيحيين الكرام الرد على الاسئلة الصعبة دي :t33:

ملاحظة أخيرة: ارجو فقط من اصحاب الخبرة و الفهم الرد على الموضوع بحكم صعوبة الاسئلة السابقة :ura1:
​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

احنا عندنا فى مصر لما يبقى الواحد مش مبين ابوة وامه واهلة للناس 

بيبقى علشان مستواهم مش اد كدة


----------



## فادي سعد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اجوبة حقا ام للمزاح؟


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا بدنا اجوبة حقا يا فادي 
لو عندك اجوبة اكتبها ... 

اعتبروه سؤال من مسلم عادي 

انا حطيت الموضوع بناءا على طلب عضوة كانت معنا في المنتدى لكن تم فصلها !​*


----------



## فادي سعد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع هو الفكرة العقيمة الاسلامية

المسلمين ما فاهمين ما معنى كلمة ابن

انها لاتعني ولادة وابناء وتناسل

بل هي تعني ان الله تجسد

وولد مثلنا وليس ان الله تزوج وولد!!


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

​


red rose88 قال:


> *1-لماذا الله لم ينجب الا ولدا واحدا هو المسيح؟*
> *2-و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟*
> ​​




*1- لأنه طلق صاحبته قبل أنجاب الطفل الثاني*

*2- لأنه لم يتزوج*



> *لماذا أخفى الله أبيه و أمه عن البشر؟
> لماذا لم يظهرهم لنا لنعبدهم معه؟؟
> *


 
*1-هنا التبس الأمر علي الشيخ هو لم يخبيهم هما اللي أستخبوا بأرادتهم لأنهم كانوا بيلعبوا أستغماية*

*2- لأنهم بيتكسفوا*

*((و الحمد لله فندنا تلك الشبهات الصعبة))*

*تعليق أخير : العقول في راحة*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*حسنا الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة تكمن في معرفة ما معني ( ابن الله ) و الذي يبدو ان فضيلة الشيخ كان يجهله جهلا تاما 

يا فضيلة الشيخ المحترم الله عندنا في المسيحية لم يلد و لم يولد تماما كما تقولون عنه انتم المسلمون عنه! 
كيف تسمح لنفسك بالكفر يا شيخ بان تقول ان الله ينجب و لا بد ان يكون له ذرية و ان له اب و ام و جد و جدة .. عجبي 

خيبت أملي فيك يا فضيلة الشيخ المحترم 

كل ما في الموضوع انك تجهل ماذا نعني بقولنا ان المسيح ابن الله !! 

(( عندما يدعو المسيحي يسوع ابن الله، فإنه بهذه التسمية يشير إلى إيمانه بأن الله أدخل يسوع في علاقةٍ معه حميمةٍ فريدة، وأن رسالة الله الأزليّة وغير المخلوقة سكنت في يسوع. ولقب «ابن الله» يشير إلى معرفة متبادلة حميمة (يسوع يَعرف الآب)، وإلى وحدةٍ في الإرادة (يسوع لا يعمل إلا مشيئة الآب).

في الحقيقة، هذه القناعة الإيمانية هي العقيدة الرئيسية والتي على أساسها تمّ الانفصال بين تلاميذ المسيح وسائر اليهود، وعليها نشأ الدين المسيحي. فمنذ بدء المسيحية كان السؤال الذي يـُطرَح على من يريد اعتناق الدين المسيحيّ هو التالي: « هل تؤمن بأن يسوع المسيح المسيح ابن الله؟ » هذا السؤال طرحه الشماس فيلبس على قيّم كنداكة ملكة الحبشة، ولما رد بالإيجاب عمـّده فيلبس (راجع أعمال الرسل 8: 37). والأناجيل برواياتها الأربع كـُتبت لغاية رئيسية، كما يقول يوحنا في نهاية إنجيله، « لتؤمنوا أنَّ يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، وتكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، الحياة باسمه» (يوحنا 20: 31).

إنّ اعترافنا بأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله هو أولاً مرادف للاعتراف بأن يسوع هو المسيح. قولنا إن يسوع هو المسيح ليست عبارة جوفاء ولكنها مشبعة بالدلالات والمعاني والتي يمكن ترجمتها لإيمان تطبيقي عملي. يروي إنجيل يوحنا أن أندرواس الرسول، بعد أن تعرف إلى يسوع، لقي أخاه، فقال له: «لقد وجدنا ماسيّا، أي المسيح» (يوحنا 1: 14). ثم صادف فيلّبس نثنائيل، فقال له: إنّ الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس وكتب عنه الأنبياء أيضًا قد وجدناه. فهو يسوع بن يوسف من الناصرة» (يوحنا 1: 45). وفي إنجيل مرقس، عندما سأل يسوع تلاميذه في قيصريّة فيلبس: « في نظركم، أنتم، من أنا؟» أجاب بطرس وقال له: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الحيّ» (متى 16: 16). وفي مواضع كثيرة في العهد الجديد، يرد لقب ابن الله إلى جانب لقب المسيح، وكأنهما مترادفان.  فمرقس يبدأ إنجيله بقوله: «بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله» (مرقس1: 1). ويوحنا يختم إنجيله بالشهادة ليسوع المسيح ابن الله: «وصنع يسوع أمام التلاميذ آيات أخرى كثيرة لم تدوَّن في هذا الكتاب، وإنما دُوِّنت هذه لكي تؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله» (يوحنا 20: 30- 31).

بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم بولادة يسوع. وقد وضع على لسان الملاك الأقوال الحرفيّة التي عبّر فيها العهد القديم عن وعد الله بمجيء المسيح: «ها أنت تحبلين وتلدين ابنًا، وتسمّينه يسوع. إنه يكون عظيمًا، وابن العليّ يُدعى، وسيعطيه الرب الإله عرش داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الدهر ولن يكون لملكه انقضاء». وعلى سؤال مريم: «كيف يكون ذلك، وأنا لا أعرف رجلاً؟» يجيب الملاك: «الروح القدس يأتي عليك وقدرة العليّ تظّللك، ومن أجل ذلك فالقدّوس الذي يولد منك يُدعى ابن الله» (لو 1: 31- 35). فبحسب هذا النصّ، يدعى يسوع ابن الله، لأنّه ولد مباشرة بقدرة الروح القدس دون أبٍ من بني البشر.

في يسوع المسيح، يظهر كمال الوحي أي هو الوحي الكامل لله. في شخص يسوع المسيح بالذات قد ظهر كمال الوحي للعالم، ولأجل ذلك يدعوه الإنجيل «كلمة الله الأزلية غير المخلوقة». فالفرق بين المسيحية والإسلام بالنسبة إلى التوحيد والتثليث لا يقوم إذًا على تعدد الآلهة، بل على تجليّ الإله الواحد للبشر. فكلا المسيحية والإسلام يؤمنان بإلهٍ واحد لا شريك له، ويؤمنان بأنَّ هذا الإله اتصل بالبشر. ولكن المسيحية تؤمن بأن هذا الإله الواحد قد اتصل بالبشر في العهد القديم من خلال كلامه بواسطة الأنبياء، وفي العهد الجديد من خلال تجليه في كامل جوهره الإلهي في شخص يسوع المسيح. أما الإسلام فيقول إن الله لا يتصل بالبشر إلا من خلال كلام الأنبياء الذين يرسلهم إلى العالم ليكشفوا للناس عن إرادته وأحكامه ووصاياه؛ ويسوع المسيح هو أحد هؤلاء الأنبياء. ولأن المسيح هو الوحي الكامل لله، فالمسيحي لا ينتظر وحيًّا آخر يأتيه ليكمل هذا الوحي  ولا نبيًا آخر يكشف للبشر عن الله شيئا لم يكشفه السيد المسيح. في شخص السيد المسيح حصلت البشرية على كمال الوحي؛ ومع كمال الوحي حصلت على الخلاص والفداء. ومن هنا لا ننتظر نبيًا آخر  يعطينا وحيًّا جديدًا ولا مخلصًا آخر غير يسوع المسيح)).

إذن المقصود بعبارة "ابن الله" هو أن للمسيح طبيعة الله وصفاته. وتسميه "ابن الله" لم يطلقها على المسيح تلاميذه بل الله ذاته: "... وتعمد (يسوع) في نهر الأردن على يد يوحنا. وحالما صعد من الماء، رأى السماوات قد انفتحت، والروح القدس هابطا عليه كأنه حمامة، وإذا صوت من السماوات يقول: أنت ابني الحبيب، بك سررت كل سرور‍" مرقس 9:1ـ11 . وقد شهد عنه يوحنا بن زكريا (يحي بن زكريا) قائلا: "إنه هو من السماء ولذلك فهو متقدم على الجميع. وهو يشهد بما سمع ورأى ولا أحد يقبل شهادته: على أن الذي يقبل شهادته يُصادق على أن الله حق. (يوحنا 31:3ـ33).



​**
كلمة اتمنى ان تصل الى عقل و قلب و فكر كل مسلم:

اخوتي لا تصدقوهم... ابحثوا بانفسكم عن الحقيقة التي غيبت عنكم! ​*

*«هَلْ يَقْدِرُ أَعْمَى أَنْ يَقُودَ أَعْمَى؟ أَمَا يَسْقُطُ الاِثْنَانِ فِي حُفْرَةٍ؟ »*​


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*سأجيب لمن يريد الفهم حقا *
*أما الشيخ بحكم أنه عالم دين فتكفيه أجابتي الأولانية*​ 
*1-لماذا الله لم ينجب الا ولدا واحدا هو المسيح؟*​ 
*نعرف معني الولادة الولادة هنا ليست جسدية*​ 
*بل هي ولادة اله حق من اله حق*​ 
*يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي*​ 
*[ الأبن لم يولد من الأب كما يولد أنسان من أنسان*
*حتي يعتبر أنه جاء الي الوجود بعد وجود الأب*
*و لكونه أبن الله الذي هو من ذات الله الموجود من الأزل *
*لذلك فأنه هو نفسه موجود من الأزل ]*​ 
*فأن كان الله لم ينجب كطبيعة بشرية لا يصح أن نسأل لماذا لم يعطي مواليد أخرين*​ 
*بل هو أشبه بولادة شعاع النور من الشمس*​ 
*كما يقول قانون الأيمان نور من نور*​ 
*و أيضا يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي*
*[ المولود من الأب هو حكمته و كلمته و بهاؤه ]*​ 
*و تلك كلها هي اللوغوس "الكلمة" الأقنوم الثاني الذي تجسد في شخص المسيح*​ 
*(( فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ )) يوحنا 1:1*​ 
*2-و لماذا المسيح لم ينجب اولادا ايضا؟*​ 
*المسيح لم يأتي الي العالم ليتزوج بل ليخلص*​ 
*لماذا أخفى الله أبيه و أمه عن البشر؟*​ 
*27 فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ، لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ (لوقا 2)*​ 
*هل أمرهم الله بأن يختفوا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!! يا حبيبي العذراء كانت موجودة الي النهاية حتي تحت الصليب*​ 
*25 وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ، أُمُّهُ، وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا، وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ.*
*26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ، وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفًا، قَالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ».*
*27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ. (يوحنا 19)*​ 
*لماذا لم يظهرهم لنا لنعبدهم معه؟؟*​ 
*كما قلت اله حق من اله حق*​ 
*ولادة اللوغوس لا علاقة لها بولادة المسيح الجسدية*​ 
*اللوغوس مولود من أقنوم الأب قبل الكون أصلا*
*أما تجسد الكلمة ((في شخص المسيح)) من العذراء ولادة بشرية عادية ((طبعا كونها عذراء يجعلها معجزة)) لا تأليه فيها للعذراء و بالتأكيد لا تأليه ليوسف النجار*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي crusader على الاجابة المميزة 

يا رب يفتح عيونهم و قلوبهم ​


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> شكرا اخي crusader على الاجابة المميزة ​
> 
> 
> يا رب يفتح عيونهم و قلوبهم ​


 
*العفو يا أختي علي أيه بس*

*الشبهة أصلا ساذجة الي أبعد الحدود و عيب تطلع من رجل دين محترم*​


----------



## MATTEW (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*لي عوده لاحقا للتعليق *


----------



## Twin (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *لي عوده لاحقا للتعليق *


 
*لن تلحق *

*المنتدي هنا ليس لنقل الأسئلة وللأجابة عليها عوضاً عن سائليها*
*المنتدي هو منتدي تبشيري فهم من يأتون ألينا لأنهم عطشي ونحن نعطيهم الماء *

*الرجاء عدم تكرار هذا مستقبلاً ....*
*أي منا يري أنه لديه القدرة علي أجهاض الشبهات فليأتي بالشبهة ويضع رده عليها وينوه علي هذا ويضع الموضوع في قسم الشبهات .... والرجاء التفهم *

*يغلق ....*​


----------

